# 2005 Sentra Rough Idle



## abuttino (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey guys, 

My gf has quite the rough idle in her 05 Sentra with the 1.6L or whatever the smaller engine is for that year..

What I've done so far:
Cleaned MAF sensor with CRC MAF sensor cleaner
New NGK spark plugs
1/2 bottle of Seafoam in full tank of gas.

Things I'm pondering doing next:
Idle learning
PCV Valve (cannot find a single picture of where it is located anywhere)
EGR Valve (same story with the pictures)
Clean the throttle body.

Anything you all would suggest I do? Any order to this?

The car is ONLY rough at idle in gear. The acceleration is horrible but I'm not sure how much acceleration an engine that small is supposed to have. It certainly can't push you into the back of your seat when it is floored.

There really are no problems other than the rough idle when in gear. We constantly have to take it out of gear when sitting at traffic lights. Air conditioning running or not, it still has this problem.

Fuel economy ranges from 15 to 17 mpg. This seems incredibly low, my Jeep Cherokee had these kind of numbers


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start with pulling any codes, could save you some $$$, 1st thought was cam/crank sensor, but try pulling codes 1st


----------



## abuttino (Aug 6, 2014)

There hasn't ever been a code to pull. The Check Engine light has never illuminated for a malfunction, just the start sequence for testing.


If it had been bringing up a code, I would not have posted before checking that


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Bad fuel injector?


----------



## abuttino (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't you have to pull the intake off to get to those?


----------

